
23 Books That Fix 99% of PhD Problems - nextscientist
http://www.nextscientist.com/books-phd-problems/
======
drallison
Some of the books listed are worthwhile, some are just the usual self-help
babble, and some don't even reach that bar. Click-bait for the books and an
advertisement for "coaching" and their book.

